

Show HN: JedLang, my first attempt at a language - jhedwards
https://github.com/incrediblesound/JedLang

======
thomasfoster96
+1 for implementing a Lisp in JavaScript that compiles to C.

Just a heads up, the main script in your package.json points to a file that
doesn't exist.

------
mikkom
Why the obfuscated names? I mean

> There is reduce (REDC), array (ARRY), filter (FLTR) and each (EACH).

It would be much cleaner to just use full names (array instead of ARRY)

~~~
madaxe_again
I dare say "it is intended to be very terse" answers that.

Cleaner, yes, but more keystrokes!

~~~
mikkom
They are all uppercase so if you calculate that shift on every keystroke it's
actually more :-) Or at least the same with array for example.

EACH has more keystrokes than each.

------
bcg1
Nice! First, but hopefully not last. Good hack!

------
marssaxman
Cool. Well done.

